
Spotify gives up SF Mid-Market office – and tax breaks – amid safety concerns - rhegart
https://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Spotify-gives-up-SF-Mid-Market-office-and-tax-13450875.php
======
gammateam
> Employees who had moved from Sweden were unaccustomed to San Francisco’s
> homelessness crisis

“Eat your food because there are starving children in America”

